# Kroatien-Dalmatien :)



## sandibgd (7. Juni 2012)

Huhu 

Der nächste Kroatienurlaub steht bald vor der Tür. Wir werden erst eine Woche in den Nationalpark Paklenica zum klettern fahren u. anschl. noch die dalmatinische Küste runter. Mal sehen wie weit wir kommen, bzw wo´s uns hinverschlägt...Da ich ja nicht nur klettern will, wollte ich Euch mal fragen, ob jemand interessante MTB-Touren (u.evtl. auch Wandertouren) in der Region Paklenica und Mittel-Süd-Dalamtien kennt o.gute Führer empfehlen kann. Wäre sehr dankbar für Eure Tipps!!!

Liebe Grüße
Sandi


----------



## Sudija (7. Juni 2012)

http://www.takeadventure.com/

Wenn Ihr eh in der Region Paklenica seid, dann empfehle ich euch den Wanderweg Premuziceva Staza, insbesondere zwischen den Hütten Zavizan und Veliki Alan.
Auf den Inseln lässt sich auch gut fahren, allerdings sind die Höhenunterschiede fast alpin, hinzu kommt im Sommer Mörderhitze.

Macht unbedingt einen Ausflug zu den Plitvitzer Seen. Der Krka-Nationalpark ist auch sehr sehenswert.
Viel Spaß.

Als Lektüre empfehle ich Stuntzis Livebericht Heraklix ab Seite 89:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396385&page=89


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeagain (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn es eine Insel sein soll:
www.croatia-bike.eu

Aktuelle Bilder von einer grösseren Bikegruppe:
http://www.croatiabike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=618


----------



## akan (10. Juni 2012)

Samstag 23.Juni: Senj - 10. MTB Aufstieg ans Zavian von 0 bis 1594 m
Info am Youtube unter " Uspon na Zavian "
Samstag 07.Juli : Senj - 100 km MTB Marathon Senj - Zavian - Karlobag


----------



## zweiheimischer (11. Juni 2012)

die straßen nach vel ruijno, libinje und mali alan sind halt schnöde schotterpisten, landschaftlich aber super.

oben aufpassen auf minen, die meisten wege sind sicher, in den neuen karten sind die minenfelder eingezeichnet. prinzipiell gilt: die küstenseite des velebit ist eher sicher, die binnenseite eher gefährlich, hier würd ich den weg nicht verlassen, was aber aufgrund der gesteinsformationen für biker eh definitiv unmöglich ist.

aber: prinzipiell ist das kroatische küstengebirge eher ungeeignet zum mountainbiken. flowtrails sucht man eher vergeblich.

paklenica ist eine traumhafte wandergegend, je weiter oben, desto einsamer. die gipfeltouren sind sehr lang.

kauf dir eine karte in parkcenter.


----------



## sandibgd (12. Juni 2012)

Hey 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten, die sind mir sehr hilfreich *freu* Schotterpisten sind mir eh fast lieber, mit Single/Flowtrails hab ich eh nicht so die Erfahrung als Frau  Hauptsache es geht bergauf u. man sieht was von der Landschaft!
						"die straßen nach vel ruijno, libinje und mali alan"...... sind das alles Touren in Paklenica???Von wo aus startet man denn am besten? Gibt es irgedwo Radkarte, Wegbeschreibungen? Sind die Touren ausgeschildert?

Je mehr ich mich informiere, desto mehr lese ich auch von Mienen *Angst*....Wenn wir ganz normal auf dem Weg bleiben, fehlt aber nix,oder? Und wie ist das, wenn wir noch schnell irgendwo auf nen Gipfel wollen??


----------



## sandibgd (12. Juni 2012)

Huhu 

Ihr kennt euch ja alle gut aus da unten  Vielleicht könnt ihr uns noch Tipps geben, wir wir es in der 2. Urlaubswoche am besten anstellen könnten...Wir wollten ja nach Paklenica noch so weit wie´s geht die Küste runterfahren u. natürlich so viel wie´s geht sehen u. entdecken.. Würdet ihr immer Stück für Stück weiterfahren u. euch immer einen neuen Schlafplatz suchen (könnte für eine Woche etwas streßig werden,oder?) o. ist es besser einen Ausgangspunkt in der Mitte zu suchen, um von dort aus die Ausflüge zu starten. Könntet ihr einen empfehlen, wo man gute Anschlussmöglichkeiten/Schiffsverbindungen hat? Natürlich wollen wir auch biken, aber dann auch einfach nu mal baden gehen, bummeln, auf INseln fahren, was man halt im Urlaub so macht...Mich würde Dugi Otok noch interessieren, aber auch die Kornaten, Split, Hvar, Korcula, Dubrovinc....wahrscheinlich viel zu viel für eine Woche  Hab gehört Hvar sei auch gut zum biken...Wenn ich mir das auf der Karte so anschaue, müsste man dort ja auch gute Verbindungen nach Korcula, Vis usw haben oder? Was meint ihr???


----------



## Freeagain (12. Juni 2012)

*Halbinsel Pag*: lange Schotterwege für Fahrräder vorhanden, weitestgehend kahl und langweilig. So sieht Pag in der Porschewerbung aus:
http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/b05f885db79bc1265a553b2b55593cd2
*Inseln Kornaten*: zum Besuchen ein Erlebnis, aber das Rad sollte stecken bleiben.
*Split*:Sehr sehens- und erlebenswert, da als Weltkulturerbe durch die UNESCO ausgewiesen. Nachtleben interessant. Aber: Radfahren in Split ist vergleichbar mit Radfahren im Zentrum Roms. 
Von Split gehen Autofähren sternförmig nach Brac, Hvar, Solta, Vis und Korcula. Von *Hvar* (ebenfalls mit UNESCO-Stempel und mit vielen Kletterwänden) gehen Schiffe ohne Autotransport zum Tagesausflug nach Brac, Vis, Korcula. 
Über *Dubrovnik* muss man kein Wort verlieren, doch in der Hauptsaison ergiessen sich Millionen von Touristen von den Kreuzfahrtschiffen über die Innenstadt. Sehr schön, auch für kurze Radtouren: *Mlijet*. Da triffst Du das Skiass Kostelic beim Sommertraining.
Aber leider ein gutes Stück weiter.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juni 2012)

Was auch sehr geil ist (besonders zum Baden) ist die Makarska Riviera und dort speziell die Gegend um Brela. Ist auch top zum Biken.
Habe unter folgendem Link ein paar Bilder von 2010.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50066
Bei Interesse kann ich gerne ein paar Tips geben.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## sandibgd (14. Juni 2012)

Wow, danke für die zahlreichen Tipps, jetzt muß ich erst mal alles durcharbeien u. am Ende werd ich mich nicht entscheiden können, weil mir ALLES gefällt  Noch ne Frage: Woher kennt ihr denn die ganzen Touren??? Welchen Führer habt ihr o. holt ihr euch alles aus der Touriinfo vor Ort???

Mit den ganzen Fährverbindungen blick ich auch noch nicht durch...War auf der offizellen Homepage von den Fährverbindungen, aber irgendwie scheinen alle Schiffe von Split aus zu starten o. sie haben blöde Zeiten z.B. erst ab Nachmittags von Hvar Richtung Vis...Das kann ja nicht sein, oder? Angenommen wir sind jetzt auf Hvar u. möchten morgens auf eine Nachbarsinsel wie Vis o. Korcula...müssen wir dann erst nach Split zurück? Kann ja nicht sein oder??


----------



## Alperer (14. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Was auch sehr geil ist (besonders zum Baden) ist die Makarska Riviera und dort speziell die Gegend um Brela. Ist auch top zum Biken.
> Habe unter folgendem Link ein paar Bilder von 2010.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50066
> Bei Interesse kann ich gerne ein paar Tips geben.
> ...



Hallo,

zufällig ein paar GPS-Tracks aufgezeichnet?

Gruß
Alperer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sudija (14. Juni 2012)

Also wenn Ihr das alles machen wollt, dann reicht das für 7-8 Wochen.
Kroatien ist ein kleines Land mit zahlreich sehenswerten Ecken, über 1000 Inseln...
Das schafft man gar nicht alles in 2 Wochen.
Fahrt in den Velebit klettern und wandern. Dann rate ich euch von Zadar aus eine Insel anzusteuern oder 2. Dugi Otok würde sich anbieten. Ihr kommt eh nochmal nach Kroatien, dann würde sich Mitteldalmatien anbieten.


----------



## Freeagain (15. Juni 2012)

Sudija hat recht, zwei Wochen reichen nie und nimmer, um alles zu sehen. Man muss da schon vorher strikt aussortieren. 
Als Anregung Basislager, die da wären:
Istrien, z.B. in Porec (Empfehlung Bikehotel Pinia), vergleichbar mit der Toskana. Aber mit Rad nur in der Nebensaison bitte!
Zadar, da nur mit Bikeführer.
Hinterland bei Split/Sinj (ein Privathotel in Trilj): geführte Biketouren, Kanu/Kanadier, Rafting, Klettern.
Makarska Riviera (Omis), steil hoch und relativ schmaler zu befahrener Streifen. Hauptsaison: Trubel, Jubel, Heiterkeit.
Hvar: täglich fahren private Kleinschiffe nur für Passagiere und Räder (z.B. Schiff Diadora/Jelsa oder Schiff Andrija/Vrboska) auf die Nachbarsinseln, so dass man nicht jedes Mal nach Split muss.
Hauptsaison heiss.
Hinterland/Plitwitzer Seen: im eng gefassten Naturschutzgebiet ist Biken nicht erlaubt.
In der Hauptsaison Zagreb mit dem Hausberg Sljeme (1000 m ü.M.) mit einer grossen Bikeszene. Alles immergrün.
Viel Spass beim Aussortieren!


----------



## zweiheimischer (15. Juni 2012)

sandibgd schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Danke schonmal für die Antworten, die sind mir sehr hilfreich *freu* Schotterpisten sind mir eh fast lieber, mit Single/Flowtrails hab ich eh nicht so die Erfahrung als Frau  Hauptsache es geht bergauf u. man sieht was von der Landschaft!
> "die straßen nach vel ruijno, libinje und mali alan"...... sind das alles Touren in Paklenica???Von wo aus startet man denn am besten? Gibt es irgedwo Radkarte, Wegbeschreibungen? Sind die Touren ausgeschildert?
> ...


 
die obigen touren gehen alle von starigrad/paklenica aus; mali alan empfiehlt es sich, ein stückerl mit dem auto zu fahren ri obrovac, sonst wirds weit.
sind alles schotterstraßen. tlw findest du bikeschilder. 
die trails im velebit sind fast ausnahmslos schwierig, meist verblockt und tlw sehr scharfkantig und erfordern entsprechende fahrtechnik und material. die hohen berge sind bikebergsteigen, dh man muss stundenlang das rad tragen und die abfahrt gestaltet sich vielfach trialmässig; nicht überall, aber aufgrund mangelnder info kann man sehr schnell in weitläufigen karrenfeldern oder blockhalden landen, wo es sense mit fahren ist. auch sind die gipfeltouren sehr lang, bis 1800 hm.
forstwege gibts im velebit zu hauf, vor allem das nördliche velebit (sv. velebit), da kannst stundenlang in herrlichen buchenwäldern dahinradeln, wers halt mag.

leg dir am besten vorher karten zu, im guten fachhandel kriegst du sie auch zb in Ö (freytag&berndt) bzw kannst sie bestellen:
verlag smand, je nach gebiet 17, 18, 18a, b, c. in paklenica selbst sind die karten beim nationalparkcenter in starigrad oder beim checkpoint erhältlich.

minen: wenn du auf den markierten wegen bzw straßen bleibst und die schilder beachtest, bruachst keine angst zu haben. die verminten gebiete sind auf den karten (achte auf die ausgabe!) verzeichnet. je näher zur küste, desto sicherer.

vel rujino und vel libinje is sicher.
mali alan: im passbereich nicht die straße verlassen.

btw: gegend um omis ist auch ganz nett zum klettern und biken; auch hier gilt: die trails sind eher hardcore,...

solltest du auch rr fahren, zahlt sich auch aus!


----------



## on any sunday (15. Juni 2012)

War rein zufällig mit meinem "großen Mountainbike" auch in Kroatien. Bilder sagen mehr als Worte.

Mopedtour Köln Kroatien

Aufnahmeorte sind bei flickr hinterlegt, bei Bedarf ist auch ein GPS Track verfügbar.


----------



## mauntnmad (15. Juni 2012)

Sind letzten Oktober ein paar Tage  RR gefahren, Krk, Hinterland von Novi Vinodolski und eine Runde von Otocac zu den Plitvizer Seen (schöne Fotos, Michael). Mehr Gegensätze hab ich in drei Tagen noch nicht erlebt (Ferieninsel Krk vs. Kriegsschäden hinter Otocac). Nach Otocac mussten wir w/Minenräumkommando wieder umdrehen und die Hauptstrasse nutzen, grundsätzlich aber ungefährlich, wenn man auf dem Weg bleibt. Bei RR-Tour sind gute Karten sinnvoll, um sicherzugehen, dass der Asphalt nicht mittendrin endet. Uns hat es sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Freeagain (15. Juni 2012)

Die Mopedtourbilder sind prima! Als Geheimtip für das nächste Mal: Peruce-Stausee. Wäre das Eldorado für Mountainbiker, wenn diese Sch...minen nicht wären.  Ohne Guide wär´s das Selbstmordkommando abseits der Strassen.  Profibiker meinten, sie kämen als Erste, wenn das Gebiet minengeräumt ist.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fe/Troglav_Peruca.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (16. Juni 2012)

Alperer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zufällig ein paar GPS-Tracks aufgezeichnet?
> 
> ...





Saddamchen schrieb:


> Was auch sehr geil ist (besonders zum Baden) ist die Makarska Riviera und dort speziell die Gegend um Brela. Ist auch top zum Biken.
> Habe unter folgendem Link ein paar Bilder von 2010.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50066
> Bei Interesse kann ich gerne ein paar Tips geben.
> ...


Müsste was haben. Wenn nich könnte ich auf Google Earth was erstellen.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## sandibgd (20. Juni 2012)

Kennt jemand zufällig eine nette,günstige Ferienwohnung an der Makarska Riviera o. Hvar für 2 Personen??

LG,Sandi


----------



## Freeagain (21. Juni 2012)

Wann?


----------



## sandibgd (21. Juni 2012)

Wahrscheinlich ab 7.7.12  Muß auch nicht die komplette Woche sein, tageweise geht auch. Sind jetzt soweit, dass wir wahrscheinlich paar Tage an der Makarska Riviera bleiben wollen u. dann über Hvar zurück nach Split fahren.


----------



## Freeagain (21. Juni 2012)

Bisserl arg spät dran.
Probier es mal da, wo auch die deutsche Trial-Nationalmannschaft Quartier bezogen hat:
http://www.stellamare.hr/


----------



## Deleted140621 (9. September 2012)

StelleMare in Zavala ist am A.....rsch der Welt aber auch fast der Garten Eden ! 

Nächste Jahr sind wir wieder dort und lasen uns den Tagesfang Fisch kredenzen und dazu leckeren Hauswein ! 

Tagesausflug auf Scedro ausdrücklich empfehlenswert !


----------

